# Racing against the wind



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

We're racing against 20 plus mile per hour winds today. Can the birds get into differn't altitudes to avoid strong winds?


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Im not sure, we are racing against the same winds as well today (and experienced snow/hail while waiting for the birds). It took my birds close to 4 hours today to make it only a 100 miles. Granted they were a bit out of shape since it was our first race and I only got a few training tosses in, but still.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

johnnyksspeedshop said:


> Im not sure, we are racing against the same winds as well today (and experienced snow/hail while waiting for the birds). It took my birds close to 4 hours today to make it only a 100 miles. Granted they were a bit out of shape since it was our first race and I only got a few training tosses in, but still.


Are you talking about the heartland federation race? From clear lake ?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

raftree3 said:


> We're racing against 20 plus mile per hour winds today. Can the birds get into differn't altitudes to avoid strong winds?


Most times with strong winds I hear they will fly low to the ground to avoid the wind.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

I think it depends on the conditions. Sometimes the higher elevation winds are different and sometimes they're not.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

johnnyksspeedshop said:


> Im not sure, we are racing against the same winds as well today (and experienced snow/hail while waiting for the birds). It took my birds close to 4 hours today to make it only a 100 miles. Granted they were a bit out of shape since it was our first race and I only got a few training tosses in, but still.


If you got birds in the twin cities race you just might be the winner because I head nobody got any but you.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

It's a club race and a 400 Combine race for us. The 200 left at 8:30 and no one has anything yet so I think it's going to be a long day. A day bird on the 400 would be great but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

yes smart birds fly low, with headwind
and birds fly high, riding a tail wind


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

They should have a 9 MPH North wind all the way to Ne then it is a 20 MPH wind, birds should be home. Wish I had birds in the race today, for some dumb reason we are not having an old bird season.
Dave


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Our guys will have a 20 MPH wind pushing them home tomorrow. Good luck getting your birds in.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> If you got birds in the twin cities race you just might be the winner because I head nobody got any but you.


Yeah Twin City Concourse. No, the open was an 8:30 release, and most of my club members got birds before me. Someone I talked to got theirs in at 11:15.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

ERIC K said:


> Most times with strong winds I hear they will fly low to the ground to avoid the wind.


This is what I have been told as well. They fly lower when fighting strong winds. Rich I thought of you guys and the wind you guys were dealing with today. Good luck!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

We've had head wind races the past 3 weeks. But some how the birds are making crazy times. In the 200 with a 10mph head wind the combine winner made a 1659ypm speed I thought I had a good bird clocking more then 15 mins before the birds were expected to come home only to find out there were birds clocked a half hour b4 me. Then last week in the 250 with a 15 to 20 mph head wind I got 4 birds home within 2 mins and they got home in less then 6 hours everybody was saying the birds should take between 6 and a half and 7 hours with the wind and I beat that by over a half hour only to go to the club and find out birds beat mine by 23 mins doing over 47mph in a 15 to 20 mph head wind. And I checked along the whole course the wind were pretty consistant along the whole course. I've always checked conditions along the whole course and have been good at figureing out when the winners would come. I'd be off by less then 5 mins most of the time. But the past 3 weeks I've gotten birds way before I expect them or anybody else expected only to be way behind. I've won races with tailwinds that didn't make anywhere near the speeds these birds are making in head winds these past few weeks.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

We race on Monday, and the weather will be sunny to start with and a south wind but becoming partly cloudy with 30% rain chance after 1:00 pm up by me, with south wind. it will be some were around 189 miles for me and our first race of the year. 

Hope you guys that raced today get your birds home okay.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Pigeon0446 said:


> We've had head wind races the past 3 weeks. But some how the birds are making crazy times. In the 200 with a 10mph head wind the combine winner made a 1659ypm speed I thought I had a good bird clocking more then 15 mins before the birds were expected to come home only to find out there were birds clocked a half hour b4 me. Then last week in the 250 with a 15 to 20 mph head wind I got 4 birds home within 2 mins and they got home in less then 6 hours everybody was saying the birds should take between 6 and a half and 7 hours with the wind and I beat that by over a half hour only to go to the club and find out birds beat mine by 23 mins doing over 47mph in a 15 to 20 mph head wind. And I checked along the whole course the wind were pretty consistant along the whole course. I've always checked conditions along the whole course and have been good at figureing out when the winners would come. I'd be off by less then 5 mins most of the time. But the past 3 weeks I've gotten birds way before I expect them or anybody else expected only to be way behind. I've won races with tailwinds that didn't make anywhere near the speeds these birds are making in head winds these past few weeks.


In this case I would say that the birds found a jet stream in their favor. I couldn't see birds flying 47 mph in a 15 to 20 head wind for 6 hours. ??? If they can do that with head winds then how fast do they fly with 0mph wind?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Good luck Eric! My 200 mile birds did real well. There were about 20 day birds across the Combine but none of mine on the 400.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

raftree3 said:


> Good luck Eric! My 200 mile birds did real well. There were about 20 day birds across the Combine but none of mine on the 400.


Thanks man, I sent a bunch of birds today. My daughter sent 40 and I sent 40. I'm not real concerned about winning. I paid for the races and I want to get my birds out there. It would cost me a fortune to drive long miles for training. I kept some home with small babies but I made a few mistakes basketing so after all the dust settled I had to do some switching of a few small babies by putting them under a different hen and taking her eggs or moving them too. Basketing is always my least favorite thing to do. I always have anxiety and stress over my decision's I make but it mostly works out.

That's all right with your 200 mile bird flying good. I hope your 400 miles are home too. I think this will be the old bird season that really pushes everyone and the birds too. The way the weathers been here it will be tough to get a good season in. All we have now is 3 @ 300 miles, [email protected] 400, 1 @ 198, and 1 @ 500 miles. There is also 2 @ 600 but I think I'll pass on those races.


----------

